# Need some advice on machine rental



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm a carpenter, and I'm about to do a French drain on my house so I'm planning on renting a mini excavator. At the same time I have some driveway issues I need to take care of so I want to take 4-6" off my currently dirt driveway. Lay geotex fabric and grade accordingly. All in all it will take 55 ton of limestone. So I'm thinking of getting a skid loader also to move the stone. Or would it be possible to dig the driveway with the skid loader?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you're going to try to dig the driveway with a skid loader I think you'll want a loader with tracks and a bucket with teeth


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> If you're going to try to dig the driveway with a skid loader I think you'll want a loader with tracks and a bucket with teeth


Obviously, my driveway is 55' long and will be 14' wide. My question is could I get away with that it would the mini excavator do a better job digging the driveway. I'm trying to save money on rentals.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I really don't know for sure. I'd want to do it with the ex


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

My thoughts I figured I would ask someone who does this a bit more often


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

For the driveway I'd use a mini dozer or a skid steer, you'd be forever with a mini ex trying to shave 4-6" off a 55' driveway. 

As for the French drain, why don't you save yourself a ton of time and $ and do it on the inside?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Second vote for skid steer on the driveway. You can do in one day with that as opposed to a week of long days with skid steer on that project.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

NJGC said:


> For the driveway I'd use a mini dozer or a skid steer, you'd be forever with a mini ex trying to shave 4-6" off a 55' driveway.
> 
> As for the French drain, why don't you save yourself a ton of time and $ and do it on the inside?


skiddie will work...."if"...he's running one with a toothed bucket and not a straight cutting edge. if he's trying to dig 6" of hard packed gravel...the best case scenario would be have both there, excavator to rip to grade, and skiddy to get rid of the spoils.

as far as the drain is concerned...i'd MUCH rather address a water intrusion issue OUTSIDE of the foundation. why invite it in? get rid of it before it hits the foundation.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

NJGC said:


> For the driveway I'd use a mini dozer or a skid steer, you'd be forever with a mini ex trying to shave 4-6" off a 55' driveway.
> 
> As for the French drain, why don't you save yourself a ton of time and $ and do it on the inside?


I'm a firm beliver in the only way to truly fix a water problem is from the outside


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

The rental company pretty much made up my mind. Is only going to cost me an extra 200 to rent the machines for a week if I get them both at different times I would end up paying two hefty delivery fees


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> The rental company pretty much made up my mind. Is only going to cost me an extra 200 to rent the machines for a week if I get them both at different times I would end up paying two hefty delivery fees



Now you need a second operator to run the other machine


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning Wood said:


> Now you need a second operator to run the other machine


I'll get the ol' lady! Lol


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

ubcguy89 said:


> I'm a firm beliver in the only way to truly fix a water problem is from the outside


Couldn't agree more. 

:thumbup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I actually just got an older semi retired operator that is coming to do both my French drain and driveway for 1,100 way less than machine rental


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

There you go. Now you can run around with a shovel


----------

